

My Take On Net Neutrality - crad
http://crad.tumblr.com/post/224037241/on-net-neutrality

======
nickpinkston
The internet is a natural monopoly, a very critical one, and just like water /
sewer, gas, electric, etc. it must have some regulation to prevent negative
externalities to society.

I think the plug-in mandates, that force infrastructure owners to sell at
bulk-rate to new companies, are a great (and proven) way to increase
competition and let the market decide what form of internet they want. That's
fine. Comcast, et al. would be forced to share.

What I don't like is mandating behavior - such as what type of business you
can be in, carry-out, etc. This is what net-neutrality does.

If we find the market equilibrium to be at shitty service for consumers, then
we can cross the regulatory bridge when we get there, but for now let's solve
the monopoly problem, and see where the cards fall.

~~~
lionhearted
> The internet is a natural monopoly, a very critical one, and just like water
> / sewer, gas, electric, etc. it must have some regulation to prevent
> negative externalities to society.

I've heard this argument before. Personally, I'm terrified of the internet
being run as well as the local electric or gas company.

~~~
foulmouthboy
What's there to be scared of? In the US, utility companies are extremely
efficient and capable of servicing a huge number of customers with a near
constant uptime.

